# local source for ferts?



## Newobsession (Nov 17, 2010)

It's a breath of freash air to come across this site and not have to wonder where to get all these things I read on other forums from the US.
Anyone know some good local sources ( GTA/BARRIE) to get ferts for a planted tank I want to set up? Doesn't actually even have to be local as long as it can be ordered in Canda without having to worry about shipping etc from the US


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Here you go:

http://www.hydroponics.com/hydroshops/canadian_locations.html


----------



## Newobsession (Nov 17, 2010)

AND they have a Barrie store. SWEET!
Thanks Darkblade


----------

